# Split Pea Soup



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I made a ham last weekend and saved the leftover bone for soup for this weekend. 


 

 


Everything is in the crockpot and  should be ready around lunch time. I'll post finished pics then!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

How about posting the recipe along with the finished pics


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 1, 2008)

yum


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

must have been hard work splittin all those peas one at a time.
What knife do you prefer for that?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> must have been hard work splittin all those peas one at a time.
> What knife do you prefer for that?



Henckels chef knife.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, soup is done. WAY too salty. I just diced up some potatoes and threw them in and put it back on to simmer. I think I read somewhere that that will take away some of the saltiness. Lets hope! 


 



1 (16 oz.) pkg. dried green split peas, rinsed
1 meaty hambone, 2 ham hocks, or 2 cups diced ham
3 carrots, peeled and sliced
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 ribs of celery plus leaves, chopped
1 or 2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped, or 2 teaspoons dried parsley flakes
1 tbsp. seasoned salt (or to taste) (Should be 1 tsp.)
1/2 tsp. fresh pepper
1 1/2 qts. hot water

Layer ingredients in slow cooker in the order given; pour in water. Do not stir ingredients. Cover and cook on HIGH 4 to 5 hours or on low 8 to 10 hours until peas are very soft and ham falls off bone

I would change the seasoned salt to 1 tsp next time. Other than that, it had a nice taste.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 1, 2008)

You crack the peas with your teeth and then spit them into the pot. That should have gotten rid of the salt for Nick.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay, soup is done. WAY too salty. I just diced up some potatoes and threw them in and put it back on to simmer. I think I read somewhere that that will take away some of the saltiness. Lets hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion Nick, maybe next time, use less salt.    Looks great though!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1fg7v9ur]Okay, soup is done. WAY too salty. I just diced up some potatoes and threw them in and put it back on to simmer. I think I read somewhere that that will take away some of the saltiness. Lets hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion Nick, maybe next time, use less salt.    Looks great though!!!![/quote:1fg7v9ur]


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 1, 2008)

if it is still too salty add some sugar and lemon juice.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> if it is still too salty add some sugar and lemon juice.



Thanks. Any ratios I should use?


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":2jejirsr]if it is still too salty add some sugar and lemon juice.



Thanks. Any ratios I should use?[/quote:2jejirsr]

Wouldn't it just be easier to use less salt ?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2008)

Put a potatoe in in whole...that will suck up the salt.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 2, 2008)

I can tell you that the potato trick works. When I was a kid, my great grandma and grandma had a pot of chicken soup going, they both put salt in not knowing the other did, it worked. Only reason I know this is I was bringing wood in for the stove and they were swearing at each other like a couple of sailors. (till they saw me) I still get a laugh when I think about it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2x5bftu4][quote="Diva Q":2x5bftu4]if it is still too salty add some sugar and lemon juice.



Thanks. Any ratios I should use?[/quote:2x5bftu4]

Wouldn't it just be easier to use less salt ?[/quote:2x5bftu4]

Yeah before hand, this is after the fact. I followed a recipe to the tee and look what happens!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2008)

a whole peeled potato, right?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> a whole peeled potato, right?


Yeah thats what Bob said.


----------

